# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Bruce now at Shop peptides?

## Far from massive

Hey all its been ages but my stuff is getting old so I was just checking some old links and found shop peptides is now selling powder and also that the email account starts with Bruce..

Is/are they a decent source for powder and is it the bruce who has been around for ages selling various pharma brands?

Thanks in advance.

----------

